# More Shampoo Bottles Please.



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Need more shampoo. :laughing:


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> need more shampoo. :laughing:


well atleast they r clean!!!!


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

One word

THERAPY :yes:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I heard the government was banning shampoo. Guess they are the only ones who are taking it seriously


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

That bathroom could only be used by a woman, cause nobody with any gonads would put up with that mess.


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

I love calls like those. Make sure you put them all back where they came from.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

All have about 1/2 an ounce in them....touch one and CRASH !!! I hate that.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Bet the kitchen sink looked worse


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

What is going on at that house. WOW


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Maybe she's a extreme couponer


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Bathing should be relaxing. Walking into that bathroom would stress me out. 

Hoarder in the making. :yes:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

cydejob said:


> I love calls like those. Make sure you put them all back where they came from.



And in order!


----------

